# Gamer Pc für World of Warcraft BFA



## Froker (31. August 2018)

*Gamer Pc für World of Warcraft BFA*

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mir gerne einen neuen Pc zum zocken kaufen.
Leider habe ich absolut  keine Ahnung was ich genau brauche und kann leider auch keinen Pc selbst zusammenbauen .

Ich spiele eigentlich überwiegend World of Warcraft aber auch pubG und in Zukunft das neue call of Duty Black Ops 4 .

Ich möchte gerne einen Pc mit dem ich genau diese Spiele flüssig und ohne Probleme Spielen kann .Es müssen natürlich  keine Ultra Settings sein aber es sollte schon so viel wie möglich rauszuholen sein . 

Ich habe ein Budget von ca. 1100 € wäre natürlich nicht schlecht wenn auch direkt schon ein Monitor dabei wäre der 144hz hat ( wenn das überhaupt nötig ist )

Ich würde mich über Tipps freuen .

MfG


----------



## RtZk (31. August 2018)

*AW: Gamer Pc für World of Warcraft BFA*

Falsches Unterforum, hier bitte noch mal posten http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95


----------

